# Course Review - The Gloria New Course - Belek, Turkey



## Crawfy (Aug 5, 2011)

The Gloria New Courseâ€“ Belek, Turkey.

www.gloria.com.tr/golfclub.aspx

vimeo.com/18385244


One of two courses ( New & Old Gloria) which is linked the Gloria Hotel in Belek. I opted for the New course as it has a TPC Sawgrass replica as its 17th. I also liked the reviews I had read vrs the Old Course, and finally it was relatively cose to my hotel.

Clubhouse â€“ Modern design, lots of ceiling to floor glass, looks like its on stilts with a Karp pond underneath â€“ very James Bond.
Facilities â€“ Good changing room, lockers, towels & showers as expected. I had my own clubs, however rentals were Nikes and there was full selection of pull carts, powacaddyâ€™s & buggies. Two teired driving range, chipping & putting areas all well kitted out & presented
Pro shop â€“ pretty extensive selection but again pricey. I teed off early, and was disappointed as ScoreSavers were in the locked pro-shop. Would have been better if reception had a stock of them
Food â€“ Didnâ€™t use the restaurant, but again looked very swish and overlooked 18th green & 10th tee.
Green Fees â€“ I paid EUR65 as it was low season, this rises to EUR90 in high season. As per The Montgomerie, excellent value at 65, maybe a bit pricey at 90. The Old Course has the same green fees
Course â€“ Beautifully tree-lined, with great use of water around a lot of the holes. Many of the par 5â€™s ( 9th & 18th) have water all the way up one side so keep your drives straight. Other holes have tees which are â€œback in the treesâ€ â€¦very Augusta looking, where you have a very narrow passage to drive out of â€“ a great challenge and fantastic when you walk out and the lush fairways open up. Highlight has to be the TPC Sawgrass replica, perched on the tee with nothing but water and the island green 147yds away. Another favourite was the Par 3 2nd, which was playing very long off the backs. Shot of the day nailing it to 10 feet with a hybrid.

Another excellent sunshine golf experience, and planning to go back to Belek in 2013. The key is teeing off early to beat the heat and the crowds (with slow buggies)

Recommended !!


----------



## Handicap28 (Aug 14, 2011)

Just read your reviews of the courses in Belek. I'm off there in September and staying at the Gloria hotel. Have a quick couple of questions hopefully you can answer. Who did you book your golf with before you went? Any issues booking / playing on your own (I'm going there with the wife and she isn't a golfer)? I take it you got to the courses by taxi - are they expensive?


----------



## Crawfy (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi mate, I booked my golf thru the 'guest relations' at my hotel. They booked the tee off times and I squared up direct at the course on the day. I had no issues playing myself ( used it to chill out) and as I booked v.early it was quiet and I didn't get paired up. The Gloria hotel will take you to their courses by buggy. The taxis to the other courses are pretty cheap. Don't order a 'transfer' coach, just go to the taxi rank which will be outside your hotel. 
Give me a shout if u need any other tips/advice


----------

